# what is the most small agressive fish?



## Tillapaugh (Oct 30, 2004)

what is the most agressive small fish that i could put in my 12 gallon tank? Not including Piranha's and not rare fish


----------



## Tillapaugh (Oct 30, 2004)

> I need some good fish


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

With your restrictions.... a tiger barb.


----------



## Tillapaugh (Oct 30, 2004)

ok thanks do u have any other idea's?


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

do you mean a solitary fish? because there might be a few small cichlids that might fit, but i'm not sure.


----------



## Tillapaugh (Oct 30, 2004)

I just want a fish that is fun to watch when it eats.


----------



## Tillapaugh (Oct 30, 2004)

So i should look at the tiger barbs and cichlids next time i got to the fish store. If u no any other small agressive fish that arn't that that rare for my 12 gallon post it.


----------



## Tillapaugh (Oct 30, 2004)

????/????&iquest;?


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

i think either some tigerbarbs or dwarf puffers


----------



## Tillapaugh (Oct 30, 2004)

ok thanks


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

Tillapaugh said:


> ok thanks


 youll like the tiger barbs, very active

something to look at


----------



## piranhaha (Mar 22, 2004)

yeah i was thinkin dwarf puffers :nod:


----------



## Tillapaugh (Oct 30, 2004)

ok thanks


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

tiger barbs and convicts


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Dwarf puffers is an excellent call, wish I'd thought of that!


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

I would say a dwarf puffer or exodons


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

Exodons get too big and you need to many for them to be non-agressive towards each other. But he will consider Dwarf puffers we gotta make sure our LFS has them in stock.


----------



## zygapophysis (Jul 16, 2004)

maybe 1 or 2 exos, or maybe like 4 tiger barbs ( not very agressive, just active) or small cichlids that stay small or small puffer. you can get a small crayfish


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

dwarf puffers would work out pretty good in there. maybe even a pair of kribs


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

I don't know why everyone is always after "most aggressive" and you never see "most interesting" or "most interactive"...

I would put puffers in that tank


----------



## hellraiser7821 (Jul 3, 2004)

paradise fish and blue gouramis 
thats what i got in my 10gal


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

Blue rams


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Gambusia holbrooki or affinis.

Nasty little fish.


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

Male convict thier real badasses


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

what are those fish i seen a post of before that look like guppies almost??

i think acestro or polypterus posted something on them and a picture, but i cant recall

any thing to do a search on it


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

mr.freez said:


> what are those fish i seen a post of before that look like guppies almost??
> 
> i think acestro or polypterus posted something on them and a picture, but i cant recall
> 
> any thing to do a search on it


 Gambusia holbrooki or G. affinis.

It's two posts above









(and yes, also in every post about this same subject
of small aggressive fish, I like my mean little skeeter fish:laugh:
they deserve more respect )


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

get one of those kool fighting betta's, they are pretty nasty from what i kno, also there is tons of different strains


----------

